# Typo3 oder Joomla oder andere?



## Blackylein (18. Juli 2006)

Hallo!

Gleich vorweg, das einzige was ich über CMS weiß ist, dass es Content Management System heißt und wofür es ca. gedacht ist.

Jetzt hab ich ein paar grundlegende Fragen:

Was ist besser Typo3 oder Joomla?
Welche Literatur würdet ihr zum Erlernen dafür empfehlen?
Habt ihr Links zum Thema CMS die ich mir unbedingt speichern sollte?

Vielen Dank schon mal.
MfG
Bl4cky


----------



## cmyk-vienna (19. Juli 2006)

Besser oder schlechter ist eine Frage, die sich bei CMS nur selten stellt. Es ist eher eine Frage der Anforderungen.

Typo3 ist wahrscheinlich das mächtigste CMS (zumindest im kostenfreien Sektor) aber auch entsprechend komplex. Templateerstellung unter Typo3 ist eine Kunst. Du solltest also einen  entsprechend hohen Lernaufwand einkalkulieren. Typo3 ist hervorragend dokumentiert (sogar inkl. Videoschulungen!) Schau mal auf Typo3.org vorbei.

Joomla (oder Mambo - ehemals das gleiche) leidet etwas unter der Spaltung des Entwicklerteams. (Mambo ist zwar kostenfrei aber inzwischen proprietär, Joomla ist der Open-Source-Klon) Mambo ist gut dokumentiert, Joomla hinkt noch etwas hinterher. Derzeit kann man aber noch die Mambo-Anleitungen auch für Joomla verwenden. Wenn sich die Programmierung auseinanderentwickelt, wird das aber nicht mehr lange sein.
Joomla hat weniger Features als Typo3, ist dafür aber auch etwas einfacher. (Trotzdem nicht mein persönlicher Favorit)

Um noch ein Beispiel zu nennen: OpenEngine. Verhältnismäßig leicht zu erlernen, in der Anwendung nahezu selbsterklärend und nicht mal wenig Funktionen. Mit etwas PHP-Kenntnissen kann man da eine ganze Menge machen.
Viele weitere CMS (auch kommerzielle) findest Du z.B. auf http://www.contentmanager.de, mit Suche nach Lizenzmodell, evtl. Kosten, Servertyp usw.
lg.


----------



## josDesign (19. Juli 2006)

Ich habe vor einigen Monaten begonnen mich mit CMS's zu spielen.

Mambo, phpnuke und wie sie alle heißen haben mir nicht gefallen. ich weis nicht... irgendwie komisch...

Bin bei Typo3 hängen geblieben und lerne nun schon seit einigen Monaten immer ein paar Tage oder Stunden.

Typo3 ist am Anfang unheimlich schwierig... aber wennst das dann checkst... wenigstens mal die Grundlagen... Dann machts richtig Spass!


----------



## Blackylein (19. Juli 2006)

Zumindest weiß ich jetzt, dass ich mich auf Typo3 stürzen werde. Dachte mir schon, dass dies die beliebtere Variante ist. Wenn es auch noch mächtiger is, umso besser 

@josDesign
womit lernst du?

vielen Dank für eure Antworten!

MfG
Bl4cky


----------



## josDesign (19. Juli 2006)

Tutorials im Internet!

Tipps & Tricks Seiten im Internet!

http://www.typo3.net

Aber vorallem Bücher:
Einstieg inTypo3, Galileo Computing (leider Version 3.7) ISBN 3-89842-604-1
TYPO3 Enterprise Content Management, Open Source PRESS ISBN 3-93-7514-01-5


----------



## Vatar (20. Juli 2006)

Ich selbst befasse mich gerade mit zwei CMS. In einem Nebenjob mit typo3 und für mich private mit OpenCMS. Ich muss ehrlich sagen dass ich von typo3 die Nase voll habe, was aber auch an meiner Abneigung gegenüber PHP liegt ^^



			
				cmyk-vienna hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Typo3 ist hervorragend dokumentiert (sogar inkl. Videoschulungen!) Schau mal auf Typo3.org vorbei.


Sorry, aber da muss ich dir leider wiedersprechen. Ich habe einige Extensions (das Standard typo3 ist schon sauber dokumentiert) die so gut wie gar nicht dokumentiert sind. Die beste (Achtung Ironie) Doku die ich gefunden hatte enthielt nur einen Satz: _"Feel free to document whatever you want."_ BITTE WAS!! 
Und zu der Code-Dokumentation sag ich nur "typisch PHP"


Der zweite Grund warum ich von typo3 genervt bin ist die, entschuldigt den Ausdruck, semi-professionelle Community (mein persönlicher/subjektiver Eindruck). Sobald die Fragen etwas komplexer (aber noch lange nicht ungewöhnlich) werden, vor allem in Bezug auf Extensions, kriegt man halt einfach keine Antwort mehr. Ja, ich war in mehreren Foren  
Ich vermute aber das auch dies auf PHP (quick'n'dirty = einfach) zurückzuführen ist.

OpenCMS hat zwar auch eine schwierige Lernkurve aber wenn man das Grundsystem (komplett virtuelles Filesystem, strukturierter Inhalt) verstanden hat kommt man sehr gut voran. Auch das Standardtemplate kann extrem vielfältig konfiguriert werden (und zwar ohne Scriptsprache). Die Installation geht auch wesentlich einfacher, da alles über einen Wizard erstellt wird.
Ein Manko an OpenCMS ist allerdings die (noch) nicht so große Community.

Die anderen hier erwähnren CMS kenne ich nicht. Von Plone (in phyton geschriebe) habe ich gehört dass es recht gut sein soll.


----------



## josDesign (20. Juli 2006)

OpenCMS habe ich mir auch schon zu Gemüte geführt und muss sagen das es außerordentlich Potenzial hat. Nur leider war ich da gerade beim Typo3-Lernen... Da wollte ich nicht mehr umsteigen...

Habe mir soeben das Buch Typo3 für Entwickler bestellt. (Galileo Computing)


----------



## cmyk-vienna (20. Juli 2006)

Naja, daß von der Community nicht jede  Extension unterstützt wird, ist aber eigentlich auch klar. Wenn Du bei Adobe anrufst und zu irgendeinem zwielichtigen Photoshop Filterplugin von irgendeinem Drittanbieter Support haben möchtest, schicken die Dich auch weiter. Den Vorwurf sollte man den Leuten machen, die Extensions programmieren und diese nicht sauber dokumentieren. Ich glaube, daß da auch viele dabei sind, die sich selber halbherzig eine Lösung zusammenstricken und das ganze einfach mal zum Download stellen - obs funktioniert oder nicht...


----------



## Blackylein (20. Juli 2006)

Vielen Dank für die Buchtipps und den Link.

Was die Dokumentation von Extensions angeht kann ich leider nicht mitreden, weiß ja nicht mal was Extensions sind 

EDIT
http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/3898428362/028-7297988-9249334?v=glance&n=299956
ist das das neue Buch von Galileo, das im August rauskommt?


----------



## Vatar (20. Juli 2006)

cmyk-vienna hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Den Vorwurf sollte man den Leuten machen, die Extensions programmieren und diese nicht sauber dokumentieren. Ich glaube, daß da auch viele dabei sind, die sich selber halbherzig eine Lösung zusammenstricken und das ganze einfach mal zum Download stellen - obs funktioniert oder nicht...


Genau das meine ich. 
Aber ich finde auch dass die Jungs von typo3.org die extensions wenigstens mal testen sollten bevor sie's ins Repository stellen. Oder einfach alle extensions rausschmeisen/blocken die nicht ordentlich dokumentiert sind. Aber das war jetzt auch genug off-Topic ^^


----------

